# battery powered L.E.D. lights



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

just got finished mounting a couple of battery powered led lights on the new to me ariens, cheap ones ( $15 for three, batteries included, but quite bright and better than no light. ) but i have the third light and the hardware to mount it!! im thinking shute deflector..lol. i know that location is pointless, but has anyone else mounted a light on the deflector, " just for fun"?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You"ll be able to see where exactly you throw the snow at night (very important). :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> You"ll be able to see where exactly you throw the snow at night (very important). :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


rofl,, i doubt i would be able to see much of anything on where the snow was going, but lighting up the discharge has a "bling" factor in the dark !!!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

hsblowersfan said:


> You"ll be able to see where exactly you throw the snow at night (very important). :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


Seriously. I've considered adding an extra light and on the chute is exactly where I'd put it. As you turn the chute, your light turns with it. Maybe not on the deflector, as it goes up and down, but somewhere on the main chute itself. You'll be able to rotate the light to scan the area before you start to blow snow and it will follow your chute so you can see where you're putting it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> Seriously. I've considered adding an extra light and on the chute is exactly where I'd put it. As you turn the chute, your light turns with it. Maybe not on the deflector, as it goes up and down, but somewhere on the main chute itself. You'll be able to rotate the light to scan the area before you start to blow snow and it will follow your chute so you can see where you're putting it.


That was exactly the point on my comment. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry to dredge this old thread up but LED offerings have increased dramatically since then and this one seems the ticket...

A guy on a FB mower forum posted this 12" wide 3000 lumen battery powered magnetic light bar. Looks like it would mount on top of many blower buckets out there (especially those with a flat top). And in summer can put it on your mower or hood of truck for excursions - IE a true multi use item. There may be cheaper versions out there too?









Magnetic LED Light Bar 12" (USB RECHARGEABLE) - Ballard Inc


Ballard has brought you the first of its kind 12” LED magnetic mount, 3000 LM, USB rechargeable, constant on mode or safety flash option, 5 hour battery life and fully rotatable light bar. Features designed for the commercial Lawn Care Pro running early mornings and late nights or that homeowner...




www.ballard-inc.com


----------



## Waytall (Dec 26, 2020)

Did you ever purchase the 12" light bar from Ballard? If so, any thoughts? This looks like a great solution for my HS720 single stage.


----------



## nbwinter (Jan 18, 2021)

Waytall said:


> Did you ever purchase the 12" light bar from Ballard? If so, any thoughts? This looks like a great solution for my HS720 single stage.


After trying a few different LED lights I found the best solution was just a good (600 lumen) headlamp. Unless you are running a cab it allowed me to see everything. That was too if I had to inspect the machine I already have the light handy. My problem was that the lights always moved and I didn't want to drill holes in it.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

nbwinter said:


> After trying a few different LED lights I found the best solution was just a good (600 lumen) headlamp.


I have a cap light that is not even close to 600 Lumens but it’s seems to be the most useful place for a light. It even turns on and off with a wave of a hand. Anything else seems to be mounted too low to see over the bucket especially when the snow gets high.


----------

